# The Sims 3 Installation Error



## Vaelin (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey everyone, i'm a bit new here so please forgive me if I leave anything out of this.

I'm having trouble uninstalling and re-installing The Sims 3. It was working until I updated the game. fter the update, the launcher wouldnt open and my computer gave me the windows "TheSims3Launcher has stopped working" error message. after trying to open it a few times I decided to uninstall it and got the following message:

"The following error occurred on the file 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\The Sims 3\Game\Bin\TSLHost.dlll'
Access is denied"

I pressed the retry button several times to have the same message pop up a second later each time. I finally click the ignore button and it uninstalled the program (so I thought) and now when I try to reinstall it I get the same error message.

If I click the ignore button the launcher doesn't work, as before, and I have to uninstall the game again, however the retry button does not have any effect. I'm not entirely sure what is causing the problem as I had been playing the game for well over a month on the same computer before. It started going wonky after I installed the EA update.

As for specs information, I'm not sure of what all is needed.
Operating system: Windows 7
Memory: 3072MB


If you need any more information please let me know, thank you in advance for the help


----------

